# Online Gritty Sword and Sorcery Seeking Players



## Triceratops (Jan 24, 2011)

I run an irc based sword and sorcery style game in the tradition of Robert E. Howard, David Gemmell, Clark Ashton Smith and so on. The world is humanocentric, but beyond the border villages lie mysterious wildernesses with ancient tombs and ruined cities that hold strange treasures and horrors in the dark. Wizards are practitioners of the dark arts, and ancient beings may still stalk the land in human guise. 

I particularly need players willing to play thieves, clerics or wizards but more fighters are welcome. Please let me know if you are interested by posting here or pming. I have a yahoo group that I will invite those interested to have a look at.


----------



## Kilmannan (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd love to give it a crack. I've been out of RP'ing for over a decade but used to do AD&D, Mechwarrior and Shadowrun. I will point out right now that I am buggered if I can remember any of the rule systems, but I'm a quick learner.

What time zone do you operate on?


----------



## Triceratops (Jan 24, 2011)

Central time; usually we do 8pm for 3-4 hours depending on Tuesdays and occasionally on Thursdays if everyone can make it. I have a character sheet on my yahoo group, so if you want to shoot me a pm with your email I'll link you to it.


----------



## Kilmannan (Jan 24, 2011)

*Sighs*

Story of my life.

8pm your time would equate to about 2am my time. Just not feasible with work starting at 7am every day!

Thanks for your time anyway. *Mopes off*


----------



## Iscariot (Jan 25, 2011)

Decent enough day and time...and sounds interesting.  I would like a look at the site for more definitive info on the game  though.  =)


----------



## PolterGhost (Jan 25, 2011)

3d6
Str 10
Dex 14
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 9
Cha 13

I've never actually played 2e before, so I'd totally like to hop on.  If I can play a demi-human, I'd totally love to do an Elven Mage/Thief.  Otherwise, I don't mind playing a human Mage.


----------



## Triceratops (Jan 25, 2011)

Iscariot said:


> Decent enough day and time...and sounds interesting. I would like a look at the site for more definitive info on the game though. =)




Hey there. I sent you an invite via email. If your msn is not the same as an email address then it's in the ether; if so send me via pm your email address. The yahoo group should be kind of informative but let me know if you have more questions okay?


----------



## Triceratops (Jan 25, 2011)

PolterGhost said:


> 3d6
> Str 10
> Dex 14
> Con 12
> ...




It's a humanocentric game to keep it more mysterious about magical stuff. If you don't mind that then just fyi mages are all specialists in this game setting. It's explained in the Character Creation Guide under files on the yahoo site. If you have any questions feel free to email me or pm me about that.


----------



## PolterGhost (Jan 25, 2011)

I would check out the site, but I don't have a link.  PM me.


----------

